# The Royal Canadian Navy in the Caribbean during World War II



## cameron (12 Jan 2008)

Good night all, i'm seeking some info on the operations of the Royal Canadian Navy in the Caribbean during World War II.  I know some RCN Flower Class corvettes, principally HMC ships Halifax, Snowberry and Oakville escorted convoys departing the Caribbean bound for ports such as Halifax, and HMCS Oakville also gained fame for the sinking of the U-Boat U94 in the Caribbean Sea in 1941.  Could anybody point me towards sources of info on RCN operations in this theatre during the war, such as articles, papers or books written etc?


----------



## navymich (12 Jan 2008)

Check out  this link  from the Maple Leaf.  It has some information, as well there are sources listed at the bottom of the page that may help you further.


----------



## cameron (13 Jan 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Check out  this link  from the Maple Leaf.  It has some information, as well there are sources listed at the bottom of the page that may help you further.



Much obliged airmich, thanks.  BTW that story is a truly stirring wartime drama.  The crew of Oakville, especially the two who boarded the U-Boat, displayed typical Canadian courage and daring.

I'd be extremely grateful for any more information anyone else can offer.


----------



## hugh19 (13 Jan 2008)

You should try the navy official history. It has just been published in the last few years and has all the information you are looking for. Unfortunately all my books are in storage and I can't remember teh title off the top of my head.


----------



## cameron (13 Jan 2008)

Thanks sledge i'll see if I can find it.


----------



## hugh19 (13 Jan 2008)

You are welcome. It should be in most of the big bookstores. It has a ooficer with binoculars on the cover.


----------



## dangerboy (13 Jan 2008)

I believe the book is: No Higher Purpose: The Official Operational History of the Royal Canadian Navy in the Second World War, 1939-1943 Volume II, Part I  by W. Douglas


----------



## hugh19 (13 Jan 2008)

Thats the one. Thanks for that.


----------



## cameron (14 Jan 2008)

Thanks a million dangerboy, and thanks again sledge, cheers.


----------

